# Nephrology Coding books



## Kocur1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new to Nephrology coding and I was wondering is some one coulld recomend some good Nephrology coding books.

Thanks.


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 24, 2011)

The Ingenix Urology/Nephrology coding companion is really good.  you can find it at www.shopingenix.com and there should be sample pages.  Look for the PDF icon next to the picture of the book for sample pages.


----------



## Kocur1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information.


----------

